# New bunny! *New pics added*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well my best friend and I drove about 2 hours to get a little DM Lynx Lionhead doe that was fully pedigreed, and she is just GORGEOUS and very sweet, we are REALLY excited about this girl. We don't personally have any pictures of her yet as we got home late last night, but you can see a pic of her on the breeder's site. Scroll down to 3Rs Berry Cream, that's her. :greengrin:

http://www.redneckrabbits.com/id5.html


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: New bunny!*

Oh my goodness she's sooo cute!! Congrats


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: New bunny!*

awe...so cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New bunny!*

Aww.... :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New bunny!*

You have a cutie there for sure-congrats! :stars:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New bunny!*

Aw she is really cute!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: New bunny!*

Here's some much better pics of 3Rs Berry Cream (aka Lilac).


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she's lynx??looks more like a lilac tort, but i can't tell on a picture


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well that's what we were told anyways, I'll do some research on it later. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my how cute


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i dunno... ring color is a must, but i can't tell.. she'll have a nice mane, hope most of the body wool moults out, it should, gus is moulting out now and most isn't coming back in. then color should be easier


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Alright, hopefully we'll be able to tell easier later on.

Thanks Stacey! She's a sweetheart.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

How adorable is that?!? lol   Congrats Crissa!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful..........  :greengrin:


----------

